# PayPer veiw F1???



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Just read that sky are now taking over f1 coverage well most of it and you have to pay. This sucks as iv got into F1 over the last few years and BBC do a pretty good job of presenting the weekend. Is anyone going to really pay for this? And why do people have to be so greedy everything is about money now.


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Z Benjamin Z said:


> Just read that sky are now taking over f1 coverage well most of it and you have to pay. This sucks as iv got into F1 over the last few years and BBC do a pretty good job of presenting the weekend. Is anyone going to really pay for this? And why do people have to be so greedy everything is about money now.


More about it here bud 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241517

And no, I wont be paying a penny to SKY. Well perhaps on a stamp if I send them a turd in the post!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Luckily I already have Sky Sports so I'm ready for next year but yes it does suck that F1 has given in and another sport has gone over to satellite, from what I've seen in the past motorsports that have gone over to sky sports and eurosport have died on their ar$es and lost the huge TV audiences they had on the BBC and ITV, I used to follow the rallying when it was on the BBC and Channel 4 but as soon as it went over to satellite I just seemed to forget about it and not bother watching anymore so it's a good job that the BBC have at least got half of the F1 live and I believe they'll still be showing a delayed re-run at prime time for the races they don't have live.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Z Benjamin Z said:


> And why do people have to be so greedy everything is about money now.


Supply & demand, if all you F1 fans refused to pay it would become free again :thumb:

Money IS God in this world.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Do sky sports people get it if they have the package already or will try charge extra as I think they are making a sky sports F1 channel


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

As discussed before its such a shame. I really like watching the F1 with the laptop on showing either the live timing screens or BBC driver tracker. With delayed re-runs this won't be an option anymore!! F1 should be ashamed for selling out to the TV devil:devil::devil: I can't see them getting the numbers to sign up they are expecting. The hardcore race fans might sign-up but the occasional fans and people who watch it if its on wont be doing so.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Z Benjamin Z said:


> Do sky sports people get it if they have the package already or will try charge extra as I think they are making a sky sports F1 channel


I typed F1 into google yesterday and the sky channel came up. It looks like its sky sports F1 HD and its a new channel. It looks like they will make a good job of it but I'm still no paying for it!!! Does anyone know the presenting team? Is Martain Brundel leaving the BBC? He really make the BBC coverage with his knowledge and relationships with the drivers and various team members.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> I typed F1 into google yesterday and the sky channel came up. It looks like its sky sports F1 HD and its a new channel. It looks like they will make a good job of it but I'm still no paying for it!!! Does anyone know the presenting team? Is Martain Brundel leaving the BBC? He really make the BBC coverage with his knowledge and relationships with the drivers and various team members.


Read somewhere yesterday that Brundle is going over to Sky alongside David Croft although I thought they didn't get along!
I won't be paying Sky for it and as Laurie said earlier I can see it dying off like other motorsports that have disappeared from BBC+ITV. Such a shame as the BBC's coverage of the F1 has been excellent since taking it back from ITV(adverts during a live race what was that all about? imagine a football match where they went to adverts during play!!)
Have I read Sky right as well it's going to be a pay per view format? Can't see how they can get you to pay for a channel package when half the races will be free on the BBC anyway.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.whathifi.com/news/sky-to-launch-dedicated-sky-sports-f1-hd-channel Great news if you have HD sub on Sky its included

Before that confirmation I was mad that I was supposedly going to be forced into subscribing to Sports channels I could care less about as Im not that interested in Football. Sense prevailed well done Sky.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Today will be the last F1 race I watch, after all these year (40) Im not being held to ransom to watch it,
Bernie has promised for decades that F1 will remain available on FTA in the UK so im no longer going to help feed his coffers.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I've never had Sky and never will....

Look on the bright side....... It's another excuse to give the Mrs to go down the pub and watch it there :lol:.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

For me as I already have Sky HD it won't cost me anything to watch. I would have been loathe to upgrade to Sky Sports but I would of if needs be. I'm glad Sky saw sense and realised that F1 Fans probably don't watch other sports. As Sky Sports for me is too Kissball orientated I didnt really want it. 

Will be good to see everything including practices in HD as I really notice the difference to watching practices on the Red Button to Qualifying and the Race. 

I just hope Sky get the balance right with the commentary team as imho BBC have got it spot on.


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> Today will be the last F1 race I watch, after all these year (40) Im not being held to ransom to watch it,
> Bernie has promised for decades that F1 will remain available on FTA in the UK so im no longer going to help feed his coffers.


Bang on the button there Stig.

I don't see why you have to pay twice - once to the BBC then again to SKY to watch something that should be free to air, and watching 'half' of the races on the BBC doesn't cut it for me I'm afraid.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Personally I couldn't care what channel it's on to be honest, I'm just gutted that the presenting lineup will be gone. Coulthard is unintentionally hilarious, Eddie Jordan has good chat plus pitlane contacts and Jake seems like a good guy who is genuinely interested in the sport. I hope that any of the BBC showings will have these guys presenting.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I just hope that Martin Brundel stays as I think he is the real key to the format as well as Jake. Its class how Brundel interacts with the drivers and teams on his grid walk. I don't think any other presenter would get the interviews he does It wouldn't bother me which channel it was on either if I had Sky! I just don't like being held to ransome over I sport I really enjoyed watching! Yes I know highlights are on the BBC but it wont be the same. For a start you wont be able to have the driver tracker on or live timing screen which (although is geeky) really adds to the race for me. In addition to this it will be difficult to avoid hearing the result with modern tech the results for major sporting events appear everywhere as anyone will know who likes to try and avoid hearing footy results until match of the day!! I recorded a race earlier this season and managed to aviod hearing the result then they announced that Button had won on the "something for the weekend programme".


I don't believe in sky and the way they are buying up any decent sport on TV so for that reason I won't be getting sky and even if I wanted to the missus wouldn't let me.


----------

